# Teaching tug as a game



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Normally while lurking other forums, I see some members that tell other people that it is important to teach the dog that tug is a game and not a power struggle. You should teach them that before even tugging with them. Makes sense I suppose but how do you teach a dog that tug is only a game?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some nice articles on the subject:

The Duration of The Tug Sessions | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog
Tugging With the Dog | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog

Also- the Ivan Balabanov DVDs have good info on tugging.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If youi start when they are small puppies, they know you are the bigger/boss and alot of that continues with your additional training and classes.

Did you get a chance to look at http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html tons of great info on those videos...


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

What is understand from the engagement videos are that you want the dog to follow you around and focus on you, correct? What methods could i use to engage a pup? Should i use treats and other reward systems? My pup use to follow me like a magnet and now he still does but would also like to do his own thing.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I would not let anyone play tug until we had a firm grasp on "leave it." When he is over pulling or I am just ready to stop to the throw the toy I say Leave It and he lets go instantly. He would drag me off with out this command.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

I use Tug session to practice '' stay '' sit '' give back '' leave it '' etc all others commands ...

its really important for me , when we play tug , when i ask him to give ti to me , he give it right away... i dont have to ask many time or pull it by myself from his mouth , or i would take that as a challenge, what i would not tollerate .

i did it like this with my 2 GSD and i always had crazy focus on the toy .. even at the dog's park , if i take the rope out of the bag , there no other dogs auround ... focus is on me for ever .


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Tab289 is awesome! Look at this video -> 




He is talking about using tug as a reward during training, but the rules and how he teaches his dog is just as useful if you're playing it as a regular game : )


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

GizmoGSD said:


> I use Tug session to practice '' stay '' sit '' give back '' leave it '' etc all others commands ...
> 
> its really important for me , when we play tug , when i ask him to give ti to me , he give it right away... i dont have to ask many time or pull it by myself from his mouth , or i would take that as a challenge, what i would not tollerate .
> 
> i did it like this with my 2 GSD and i always had crazy focus on the toy .. even at the dog's park , if i take the rope out of the bag , there no other dogs auround ... focus is on me for ever .


I the same while playing tug. My dog has learn that, the fun in the tug is only when my hands are on it, thus making the dog wanting to bring it back to to restart the game.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Did you get a chance to look at http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html tons of great info on those videos...


Really watch and listen to the videos on youtube from Michael Ellis and his students about this. When we start with a young puppy we don't have to make such a HUGE ISSUE about it being a 'power' issue. And having to 'control' the situation with obedience. Or add tons of obedience BEFORE adding tugging. 

Listen to the WHY he wants the engagement (they also use food) and HOW they encourage it.

:wub:


----------

